# Pulsating at 2500 RPMs



## Zbald (Apr 9, 2013)

I recently bought an '84 Z31, non-turbo, manual transmission and we cant get it to run smoothly at higher RPMs. We have replaced the fuel pump, put new plug wires and gave it a tune-up (as best we could). Does anyone have any advice on the pulsating RPM issue betweeen 2500 and 3000?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

"as best we could" 

What does that mean? 

When does it "pulsate?". Hot? Cold? Load? Cruise? 

Have you checked for trouble codes?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it runs fine until it hits 2500 RPM and then surges badly, you are likely in "fail safe" mode. As already suggested, check for stored trouble codes. 

www.troublecodes.net/Nissan


----------



## gat1954 (Nov 12, 2007)

You Need to replace your Mass Air Flow Meter


----------



## Temitopesmith (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah i guess a replacement would be better..


----------



## gat1954 (Nov 12, 2007)

Is there any other Way .... MAF's when thye go bad is a Wire , that is either broken , Crusted with Dirt ,, orthe Circuit is broke .... Shops Repair, with a Core ,, Just google them


----------

